# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Outo auto linjalla - havaintoja sieltä täältä 2015

## killerpop

Vuoden 2015 ketjun aloitus tulee tällä kertaa Tampereelta.

19.1.2015

Pekola #75 (HPK-teipattu Volvo B10M / Wiima K202) lähti Tampereelta Kangasalan, Pälkäneen ja Luopioisten kautta Kuohijoen tienhaaraan klo 16:39 (aikataulun mukainen lähtöaika 16:15). Tuolla linjalla vakituisemmin näkee mm autoja #2, #12, #81, #87, #89. Siitä onkin jo hetki vierähtänyt, kun Tampereelta on ajettu minnekään laatikko-Wiimalla.

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 29.1.

Åbergin Linja #11 ajaa Osmo Ahon  16:15 Helsinki-Kokkola pikavuoron

----------


## Bussipoika

> Torstai 29.1.
> 
> Åbergin Linja #11 ajaa Osmo Ahon  16:15 Helsinki-Kokkola pikavuoron


Ovatko kuljettajat kuitenkin OA:n omia? Tuskinpa tätä yhdellä Åbergin kuljettajalla voidaan ajaa...

----------


## Karosa

> Ovatko kuljettajat kuitenkin OA:n omia? Tuskinpa tätä yhdellä Åbergin kuljettajalla voidaan ajaa...


Osmo Ahon kuski sitä lähti Kampista ajamaan, joten vaihtokuljettaja luultavasti myös Osmo Ahon.  :Tongue:

----------


## kuukanko

> Osmo Ahon kuski sitä lähti Kampista ajamaan, joten vaihtokuljettaja luultavasti myös Osmo Ahon.


Vaihtuuko siinä kuljettaja kesken matkan? Minun on vaikea keksiä, miksi linjalla on kesken kaiken puolen tunnin tauko (Virroilla 20:30 - 21:00), jos ei sen takia, että yksi kuljettaja saa ajettua sen kokonaan.

----------


## Karosa

> Vaihtuuko siinä kuljettaja kesken matkan?


En tiedä miten tuo menee, mutta Osmo Ahon kuljettaja sitä ainakin lähti ajamaan. Mikäli niillä on kuskinvaihto, niin sitten se on varmasti myös ko. yhtiön mies..

----------


## karvinen

Tulikohan mieleen sitä että nuo voisivat olla vaikkapa pakollisia taukoja kun miettii sitä että tuo ajomatkan on pitkä ja muistaakseni 4,5h ajomatkaan taisi kuulua yhteensä 45 minuutin verran ajotaukoa minä näkisin asian tälläin mut mene ja tiedä että onko noin

----------


## tkp

> Vaihtuuko siinä kuljettaja kesken matkan? Minun on vaikea keksiä, miksi linjalla on kesken kaiken puolen tunnin tauko (Virroilla 20:30 - 21:00), jos ei sen takia, että yksi kuljettaja saa ajettua sen kokonaan.


Mutuna sanoisin että ei vaihdu. Lisäksi Tampereella on vartin tauko jolloin saadaan yhteensa vaadittu 45 minuuttia taukoa.

----------


## Madmax

> Mutuna sanoisin että ei vaihdu. Lisäksi Tampereella on vartin tauko jolloin saadaan yhteensa vaadittu 45 minuuttia taukoa.


Sama kaveri ajaa Helsinkistä Kokkolaan ainakin niinä kertoina jolloin itse olen matkustannut. Tietenkin voisi Räyringissä kuski vaihtua kun mennään tallin ohi.

----------


## J_J

> Mutuna sanoisin että ei vaihdu. Lisäksi Tampereella on vartin tauko jolloin saadaan yhteensa vaadittu 45 minuuttia taukoa.


Ainakin paperilla näin - mahtaako toteutua todellisuudessa?

----------


## tlajunen

> Ainakin paperilla näin - mahtaako toteutua todellisuudessa?


Eikös se mene siten, että jos saapuu myöhässä, niin lähtee liikkeelle vartin päästä saman verran myöhässä? Ja jos se ei mene niin, niin miksi ei mene?

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikös se mene siten, että jos saapuu myöhässä, niin lähtee liikkeelle vartin päästä saman verran myöhässä? Ja jos se ei mene niin, niin miksi ei mene?


Miksi ihmeessä menisi? Todennäköisesti kuljettaja on pitänyt vartin tauon myös Helsingissä ennen lähtöä, jolloin Tampereella ei tarvitse pitää taukoa ajo- ja lepoaikasäädösten takia.

----------


## kuukanko

15.2 2015

Atro Vuolteen Eagle linjakilvin "F3 Helsinki". Meni Nurmijärvellä kolmostietä etelään vähän ennen klo 18 OB:n Astromegan perässä.

----------


## J_J

> 15.2 2015
> 
> Atro Vuolteen Eagle linjakilvin "F3 Helsinki". Meni Nurmijärvellä kolmostietä etelään vähän ennen klo 18 OB:n Astromegan perässä.


Samainen Mersu-Eagle ajeli Keimolan kohdilla Astromegan edellä pohjoiseen n. 19.45 eilen 15. helmikuuta kilvissään "F3 TAMPERE". Lieneekö tässä ilmeisessä Astromegan tupla-autossa vakiintuneen OB-standardin mukaiset palvelut tarjolla asiakkaille?

----------


## Bussipoika

16.2

Veljekset Salmelan vuoro klo 9:30 Oulusta Tornioon ajettiin  tälläisellä  linjurilla. Paikalle sattuneen toisen linja-autoharrastajan mukaan auto on Salmelalla lainassa aiemmin sattuneen varikkopalon takia.

----------


## Wito

Su 22.2

ESLL 907 (Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE) lähdöllä Porvoo-Loviisa-Hamina Helsingin Lentoasemalta tänään n. klo 16.50. :Very Happy: 
HSL-tariffikilpi oli vielä paikoillaan.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Su 22.2
> 
> ESLL 907 (Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE) lähdöllä Porvoo-Loviisa-Hamina Helsingin Lentoasemalta tänään n. klo 16.50.
> HSL-tariffikilpi oli vielä paikoillaan.


Toimii syöttölinjana Landbon pysäkille, Crossareita käytetään tuolla syöttölinjalla yleisesti.  Tämä vuoro siis kyseessä.

----------


## killerpop

Koulujen hiihtolomaviikkoa vietetään ja Länsilinjat #29 on päässyt hieman poikkeukselliseen sarjaan:

Tässä auto lähtee 24.2.2015 klo 13:55 reilua 100km mittaista TampereKuruVirrat -vuoroa. Linjakilvessä oleva Alavus on sen sijaan vanhentunutta tietoa, ihan niin kauas ei vuoro sentäs aja.

----------


## Bussipoika

2.3

SL 880/ vakio HKI-Porvoo

----------


## Bussipoika

5.3

Juuri äsken ajoi Kuusitien pysäkin ohi jokin Lahti 2017- teipattu OmniExpress, jossa oli takalinjakilpi. Ajoi linjaa 464, joka on sekin minulle täysi mysteeri. Tietääkö kukaan enempää tästä bussista?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 5.3
> 
> Juuri äsken ajoi Kuusitien pysäkin ohi jokin Lahti 2017- teipattu OmniExpress, jossa oli takalinjakilpi. Ajoi linjaa 464, joka on sekin minulle täysi mysteeri. Tietääkö kukaan enempää tästä bussista?


464 on Nurmijärven suunnan linja, jota Korsisaari ajaa. Tästä pääteltynä tuo OmniExpress on siis Korsisaaren.

----------


## Lasse

Se valkoisena liikkunut ENA-kilpinen uittohan tuo on. Saanut numeron 71 Doping-mainosten yhteydessä:

http://bussmicke.1g.fi/gallery/Bussa...2015-02-27.jpg

----------


## bussifriikki

> 5.3
> 
> Juuri äsken ajoi Kuusitien pysäkin ohi jokin Lahti 2017- teipattu OmniExpress, jossa oli takalinjakilpi.





> 464 on Nurmijärven suunnan linja, jota Korsisaari ajaa. Tästä pääteltynä tuo OmniExpress on siis Korsisaaren.


Itsekin näin tuon OE340:n tänään, ja siinä tosiaan oli Korsisaaren tunnukset mm. takakilven yllä. Mielenkiintoista, että kaukobussissa on tuollainen linjakilpi takana.

----------


## 034

Olen huomannut että ainakin Ruotsissa käytetään kaukoautoissakin takakilpeä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Olen huomannut että ainakin Ruotsissa käytetään kaukoautoissakin takakilpeä.


Linjakilvelle on käyttöä, jos linjalla on numero. Muuten sillä ei tee yhtään mitään, kun välillä tuntuu ettei etukilvistäkään saa mitään selvää kaukoliikenteessä.

----------


## J_J

> (Taka)linjakilvelle on käyttöä, jos linjalla on numero. Muuten sillä ei tee yhtään mitään, kun välillä tuntuu ettei etukilvistäkään saa mitään selvää kaukoliikenteessä.


Jokseenkin erikoinen "logiikka"... Millä tavalla reitti-/määränpäätiedon tarpeellisuus/kiinnostavuus muuttuu riippuen siitä, esitetäänkö informaatio kirjaimin [KAMPPI] vai numeroin [490]? Itseäni ainakin kiinnostaa itse määränpäätieto yleensä, ei se, kummalla sinänsä kelvollisella ilmaisutavalla se esitetään.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Jokseenkin erikoinen "logiikka"... Millä tavalla reitti-/määränpäätiedon tarpeellisuus/kiinnostavuus muuttuu riippuen siitä, esitetäänkö informaatio kirjaimin [KAMPPI] vai numeroin [490]? Itseäni ainakin kiinnostaa itse määränpäätieto yleensä, ei se, kummalla sinänsä kelvollisella ilmaisutavalla se esitetään.


Ei esitystavalla olekaan väliä, mutta teksti tuppaa aina olemaan pienemmällä tai näkymään huonommin kuin numerot pienessä takakilvessä, sitä ajoin takaa. Tosin, jos kilpi olisi esim. sivukilven kokoinen tai kuitenkin merkittävästi normaalia takakilpeä isompi, niin tilanne olisi aivan toinen. Ajattelin nimittäin edellisessä viestissä nimenomaan pientä takalinjakilpeä ja informaation toteutusta siinä.

----------


## kuukanko

14.3.2015

Tourusbus.com:n Volvo 9700 -teli tuplaamassa OnniBus.comia. Havainto kolmostiellä Klaukkalan kohdilla etelään päin vähän ennen klo 12

----------


## Spotteri51

> 14.3.2015
> 
> Tourusbus.com:n Volvo 9700 -teli tuplaamassa OnniBus.comia. Havainto kolmostiellä Klaukkalan kohdilla etelään päin vähän ennen klo 12


Kyseessä oli FIY-592, Volvo B12B 6x2/9700HD, Charter Tourus Bus, ex-Turun Citybus. Lähti 13:00 Kiasmalta takaisin Onnibusin kyltti ikkunalla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyseessä oli FIY-592, Volvo B12B 6x2/9700HD, Charter Tourus Bus, ex-Turun Citybus. Lähti 13:00 Kiasmalta takaisin Onnibusin kyltti ikkunalla.


Ja tänäänkin se on OB:n F3-tuplana, nyt tuplaamassa 12.00-lähtöä Tampereelta.

----------


## Spotteri51

Onnibusin F7 Kotkaan tänään aamupäivällä oli kokopunainen (ilman mitään teippauksia) Astromega MMB-123.

----------


## Bussipoika

PirTilin Irizarin rengas syttyi tuleen Jyväskylän liepeillä: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...297826984.html

----------


## MMH

13.5.15

PL 74/ Finnair City Bus

----------


## Joonas Pio

4.6.

PL 85 / Finnair-bussi

ESLL 871 (Irisbus Crossway LE) / 635, 16.15 Rautatientorilta

----------


## Joonas Pio

18.6.

Näin Savonlinjain teli-Volvo 9700:n numeroltaan 338 ohimennen Lappeenrannassa, oliko tämä ja 339, 343 ja 450 uusia vai käytettyjä? Jos on ihan uusi, niin rekisteri näytti olevan VXO-518.

----------


## kuukanko

> Näin Savonlinjain teli-Volvo 9700:n numeroltaan 338 ohimennen Lappeenrannassa, oliko tämä ja 339, 343 ja 450 uusia vai käytettyjä? Jos on ihan uusi, niin rekisteri näytti olevan VXO-518.


VXO-518 on vuodelta 2012. Eikö Savonlinjat numeroi kalustoaan nyt niin, että käytettynä hankitut menee 300-sarjaan ja uudet 400-sarjaan?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> VXO-518 on vuodelta 2012. Eikö Savonlinjat numeroi kalustoaan nyt niin, että käytettynä hankitut menee 300-sarjaan ja uudet 400-sarjaan?


Ok, epäilinkin käytetyksi, mutta en ollut varma, kun en ehtinyt sitä sen tarkemmin katsoa. Ja tuo numerointikaava on minulle uusi tieto, vaikka sen kyllä pystyy päättelemään kun tarkemmin ajattelee.

----------


## antsa

Nuo 338, 339 ja 343 on tullut Tsekeistä ja 450 on ihan uusi 9500. Siitä puuttuu vielä havainto rekisteristä ?

----------


## Andelin

Loviisassa paikallisliikennepysäkillä, tosin ilman linjatunnuksia, täysivalkoinen Scania City M JBN-929, jäljet Pohjolan Liikenteen teippauksista.

----------


## Karosa

Trafalgarin Temsa Safari HD, rekisteriltään BUK-548, onkohan uusi?

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Trafalgarin Temsa Safari HD, rekisteriltään BUK-548, onkohan uusi?


Auto Virolaisen Taisto Bussin ja haltijana Zeizeiline, todennäköisesti lupateknisistä syistä. 2014 Alkuvuotinen, eli lähes uusi ja Virolainen kaveri taisi olla puikoissa.

----------


## zige94

Ajetaanko U-linja 635:sta oikeasti paikkureilla? PL 725 meni äsken Leinelän ohi linjalla U635.

Kuva

Ps. Buscom näyttäisi olevan muuten peitettynä tossa.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 29.9.2015

PL 49 (OmniExpress 320) Finnair City bussina

----------


## Bussipoika

6.11 Helsinki

Korsisaari #30/ 465 22:00 Kampista

----------


## zige94

12.11.

Åbus vuoro 06:15 Helsingistä Turkuun hajosi Turunväylälle Halikon ja Auran liittymän alkuun. Kuljettajan mukaan hihnat meni poikki. Kuljettaja tilasi 2 tilataksia meille matkustajille. Autona jonkun firman Omniexpress, rek XKY-564.

Muurisen #8 korvasi seuraavan lähdön.

----------


## J_J

Rekisterin (XKY) perusteella viittaisin kintaalla Savonlinja-konsernin suuntaan.

----------


## Tenava

> 12.11.
> 
> Åbus vuoro 06:15 Helsingistä Turkuun hajosi Turunväylälle Halikon ja Auran liittymän alkuun. Kuljettajan mukaan hihnat meni poikki. Kuljettaja tilasi 2 tilataksia meille matkustajille. Autona jonkun firman Omniexpress, rek XKY-564.
> 
> Muurisen #8 korvasi seuraavan lähdön.


Savonlinjan A-856

----------


## zige94

> Savonlinjan A-856


Monella autolla Savonlinja ajaa noita Åbussin vuoroja vai onko vain tuo yksi auto liikenteessä?

----------


## Rokko

Yksi auto on teipattuna tällä hetkellä kaikilla Åbus liikennöitsijöillä.

----------


## zige94

12.12.

Satakunnan liikenteen Poriin menevä auto ajoi Pohjolan Liikenteen Lentoaseman syöttöauton perään Lommilan rampilla lauantai aamuna. Satakunnan autolla oli kuljettajan mukaan vauhtia n. 60km/h ohittaessaan pysäkkiä. Ramppi/pysäkkialue oli peilijäässä, joka vaikutti peräänajoon. Pienemmällä tilannenopeudella oltaisiin kolarilta vältytty.

Kaksi bussia törmäsi Espoossa  ainakin 10 loukkaantunut, yksi vakavasti (Ilta-Sanomat) artikkelissa myös ohikulkijan kuvaama video kolarin jälkeisestä tilanteesta
Espoon bussiturmassa oli ainekset pahempaankin  Se oli ihan pienestä kiinni (Ilta-Sanomat) artikkelissa myös IS toimittajan kuvaama video

----------


## bestcarrus

> 12.12.
> 
> Satakunnan liikenteen Poriin menevä auto ajoi Pohjolan Liikenteen Lentoaseman syöttöauton perään Lommilan rampilla lauantai aamuna. Satakunnan autolla oli kuljettajan mukaan vauhtia n. 60km/h ohittaessaan pysäkkiä. Ramppi/pysäkkialue oli peilijäässä, joka vaikutti peräänajoon. Pienemmällä tilannenopeudella oltaisiin kolarilta vältytty.
> 
> Kaksi bussia törmäsi Espoossa  ainakin 10 loukkaantunut, yksi vakavasti (Ilta-Sanomat) artikkelissa myös ohikulkijan kuvaama video kolarin jälkeisestä tilanteesta
> Espoon bussiturmassa oli ainekset pahempaankin  Se oli ihan pienestä kiinni (Ilta-Sanomat) artikkelissa myös IS toimittajan kuvaama video


Mahdetaanko korjata tätä pohjolan liikenne 144 tai satakunnan liikenne 52

----------


## aki

> Mahdetaanko korjata tätä pohjolan liikenne 144 tai satakunnan liikenne 52


PL:n autohan ei ole kuin pari vuotta vanha joten melko varmasti korjataan. Satakunnan autosta on vaikeampi sanoa kun ikää on jo reippaammin.

----------


## Miska

> 12.12.
> 
> Satakunnan liikenteen Poriin menevä auto ajoi Pohjolan Liikenteen Lentoaseman syöttöauton perään Lommilan rampilla lauantai aamuna. Satakunnan autolla oli kuljettajan mukaan vauhtia n. 60km/h ohittaessaan pysäkkiä. Ramppi/pysäkkialue oli peilijäässä, joka vaikutti peräänajoon. Pienemmällä tilannenopeudella oltaisiin kolarilta vältytty.


Taisi tuo peräänajettu PL 144 olla kuitenkin Helsinki - Turku -pikavuorossa.

----------


## zige94

> Taisi tuo peräänajettu PL 144 olla kuitenkin Helsinki - Turku -pikavuorossa.


Voi olla, tieto perustu vaan lukuisista artikkeleista luettuun tietoihin, jonka perusteella oli Lentoaseman syöttö.

----------


## sm3

Tuossa kohtaa PL:n Turun vuoro yleensä ottaa lentoaseman bussista matkustajat ja matkatavarat kyytiin. Bussit ajetaan rinnakkain siten että Turun vuoro on vasemmalla, molemmista avataan luukut siten että voidaan kevyesti siirtää matkatavarat bussista toiseen ilman kävelyä. Kaikki viittaa siihen että juuri tästä tilanteesta on ollut kyse ja joku on ajanut sen PL:n Turun bussin perään. Perään ajetun bussin oikean puoleiset luukut on auki mikä viittaa siihen että perään ajettu oli juurikin kampista lähtenyt eikä lentokentän vuoro koska sillon ois vasemman puolen luukut auki. Perään ajaettu bussi on vasemalla puolella, oikean puolen luukut auki. Lentokentän bussi taas on aina oikealla vasemman luukut auki koska matkatavarat ovat sillä puolen kun Turun bussissa ne ovat oikealla puolen.

http://yle.fi/uutiset/yksi_loukkaant...poossa/8524144



> Bussipysäkillä oli kaksi bussia rinnakkain pysähtyneenä, kun kolmas bussi törmäsi toiseen parkissa olleeseen bussiin.


Iltaroskan jutusta lainauksia:




> Pysäkillä oli kaksi linja-autoa, joista toisesta siirtyi asiakkaita toiseen autoon.





> Toisiinsa törmänneet linja-autot seisoivat romuttuneina penkalla. Toisella puolella ramppia oli pysäköitynä kolmas linja-auto.


Ja lisä iltaroska, nyt eri juttu:




> Toisessa bussissa oli 25 ja toisessa 26 matkustajaa. Tilanteessa  Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalta tulleet matkustajat olivat olleet  vaihtamassa Turkuun menevään linja-autoon.
> 
>  Tämä auto oli vielä  paikallaan ja ensimmäinen auto oli jo rullaamassa eteenpäin. Oli ihan  pienestä kiinni, ettei tähän kolmanteen autoon osunut, Mankinen sanoo.





> Törmänneen bussin ei ollut ilmeisesti tarkoituskaan pysähtyä pysäkille, siitä kova tilannenopeus, kertoi päivystävä palomestari Jaakko Niskala STT:lle.
> 
>  Tässä  kyllä mahtuu ohittamaan eli järjestely oli ilmeisen normaali, mutta  tämä on ihan peilijäässä, Niskala kuvaili tilannetta pysäkillä.

----------


## Spotteri51

Linjalla 665 Järvenpää - Hyrylä - Helsinki oli Pohjolan Liikenteen Finnair-värinen OmniExpress #98 (KRS-621)

----------


## Rehtori

> Linjalla 665 Järvenpää - Hyrylä - Helsinki oli Pohjolan Liikenteen Finnair-värinen OmniExpress #98 (KRS-621)


Olen nähnyt linjalla myös Finnair -värisen 9700S:n. Numeroa en valitettavasti nähnyt, mutta tästä vain reilu viikko aikaa.

----------


## zige94

24.1.

Åbussin vuoro Helsingistä Raisioon klo 19:15 ajettiin Nyholmin vara-autolla (auto #10).

----------


## kuukanko

14.2.2015

OnniBus.comin Bova RFL-250 / F3 (15.30 Hervannasta Helsinkiin). OB:n teipit oli revitty irti, tuulilasilla ja takaikkunalla oli OnniBus.com-kyltti. Linjakilvessä oli ihan asianmukaisesti "F3 Helsinki"

----------


## Karosa

> 14.2.2015
> 
> OnniBus.comin Bova RFL-250 / F3


Eilen oli myös, en muista vaan kellonaikaa.

----------


## kuukanko

Espoo 16.2.2016

Pohjolan Liikenne 122 (Carrus Vega, ex M.V. Wikström) / U280

----------


## sm3

Tämä ei ole auto havainto. Kampin terminaalissa ainakin kaukopuolella laiturinäytöt pimeinä. Tausta näkyy ja kello muttei vuoron tietoja.

----------

